# Keira Knightley - Pirates of the Caribbean stills 35x



## General (2 Juli 2009)




----------



## Buterfly (2 Juli 2009)

Ein Traum die Frau, vielleicht etwas zu dünn, aber sonst top


----------



## astrosfan (3 Juli 2009)

Ja, hat ein gefährliches Gewicht die Keira. Aber echt tolle Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## ckmbtb1978 (3 Juli 2009)

Thanks a lot for the pictures. They are great!


----------



## hierda80 (25 Dez. 2013)

das hab ich gesucht thx


----------

